# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο στην Αργυρούπολη.

## ipo

Από τον Ιούνιο του 2006 έχει εγκατασταθεί στο Δήμο Αργυρούπολης στο Νομό Αττικής, ασύρματο μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο.

Το δίκτυο βασίζεται σε διάσπαρτα access points, στα οποία μπορούν να συνδέονται οι πολίτες μέσω του πρωτοκόλλου 802.11g.

Το δίκτυο συνδέεται με τις Αττικές Τηλεπικοινωνίες και παρέχει πρόσβαση στο internet με τις ακόλουθες *ετήσιες* τιμές.


Συμμετρική ταχύτητα σύνδεσης*Ετήσιο* κόστος με Φ.Π.Α.384 Kbps59,5 €512 Kbps108,29 €1024 Kbps215,99 €
http://www.deada.gr/arnet/pages/charges.htm

Η τοπολογία των κόμβων φαίνεται εδώ.


Πηγή:
http://www.deada.gr/arnet/index.htm

----------


## Gordito

Μαλιστα. Υπεροχη ενημερωση απο το Δημο-δεν ειχα ιδεα.
Αυτο ισχυει αυστηρα για τους δημοτες Αργυρουπολης ή μπορει καποιος αλλος να το εκμετελευτει/?
Μενω μεσα στην Αργυρουπολη αλλα ειμαι Δημοτης Ελληνικου.
Και κατι ακομα.
Τι χρειαζεται για να πιασουμε μητροπολιτικο?

----------


## Ecuador

Φαντάζομαι το http://www.arnet.gr/ που είναι υπό κατασκευή θα έχει περισσότερες πληροφορίες...
Και φαντάζομαι γι' αυτό και δεν έχει γίνει ενημέρωση από το δήμο. Όταν είναι όλα έτοιμα προφανώς θα γίνει.

----------


## Gordito

Μα γιαυτο ρωταω :Razz:

----------


## Ecuador

Α, πάντως απ' όσο ξέρω ο Δήμος (ή η σχετική υπηρεσία του) έχει κανονική άδεια παρόχου (χωρίς αυτήν δε θα μπορούσε να δώσει ούτε στους δημότες), άρα πλέον νομίζω λίγη σημασία έχει αν θεωρείσαι δημότης ή όχι.

----------


## anon

Πολυ ακριβό. Με αυτές τις τιμές, παίρνεις και 3G απο Vodafone,TIM,Cosmote με πρόσβαση όχι μόνο στην αργυρούπολη.... Δεν ξέρω εαν η ποιότητα είναι καλύτερη απο ότι με ΟΤΕ + κάποιος πάροχος, αλλά το ίδιο εαν είναι, εγώ θα προτιμούσα 3G.

----------


## ipo

Οι τιμές είναι ετήσιες anon.

----------


## ronaldinio

Συμμετρικό 1 mbit στα 216 ετησίως;
Τι λες τώρα;  :Respekt:

----------


## sdikr

Νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να μπεί στο πρώτο ποστ οτι οι τιμές ειναι για χρόνο   :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

Αδικαιολόγητα πανάκριβο.

Τόσα δίνω το χρόνο για την 2Mbps αορίστου και χωρίς την μή εγγυημένης ποιότητας ασύρματη σύνδεση να παρεμβάλλεται.

----------


## Gordito

Που τις βρισκεται ρε παιδια τοσο φτηνες τις προσβασεις και εμεις κοιμομαστε?
200€ το χρονο για 1024??

----------


## sonic

Λέει ετήσιο βρε παιδιά. 

384 59 ευρά τον χρόνο? Τόσα έδινα τον μήνα πριν τρια χρόνια! Ποιό τσάμπα δεν γίνεται!

----------


## ipo

> Νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να μπεί στο πρώτο ποστ οτι οι τιμές ειναι για χρόνο


Εννοείται ότι το είχα βάλει. Το έκανα bold τώρα.

----------


## ipo

Η κανονική σελίδα μπορεί να μην είναι έτοιμη ακόμη, αλλά αναφέρεται ότι η υπηρεσία είναι σε λειτουργία εδώ και 6 μήνες και μπορεί κάποιος να συνδεθεί άμεσα.

Αν πάει κανείς στη σελίδα της Δημοτικής Επιχείρησης Ανάπτυξης Δήμου Αργυρούπολης και ακολουθήσει τον σύνδεσμο "Τηλεπικονωνίες", δίνεται επίσημα η διεύθυνση της προσωρινής σελίδας του arnet.

5 ευρώ/μήνα για συμμετρική σύνδεση internet 384 Kbps είναι καλά χρήματα για την εγχώρια αγορά ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αυτή την εποχή. Βέβαια, αν είσαι μακριά από το access point, χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε κεραία στην ταράτσα σου.

----------


## kostas_pav

Βρήκα και σημείο που έχουν βάλει AP! Πάνω σε λάμπα της ΔΕΗ!!!  :Razz:

----------


## arisnotos

Κυριε Πασχαλιδη,

Ειμαι ευχαριστημενος που παιρνετε τον λογο και απαντατε αμεσα στις θεσεις μου για τις οποιες σας προσκαλω σε μια δημοσια συζητηση (μεσω του adslgr.com) σε ενα καλοπροαιρετο διαλογο με σκοπο την αντικειμενικη ενημερωση ολων των ηδη χρηστων του δικτυου σας αλλα και οσων ενδιαφερονται να συνδεθουν στο μελλον.

Η εκτενης συνεντευξη σας στο adslgr.com και μια προσεκτικη αναγνωση ολων των σημειων της που ξεπερναει τις πρωτες εντυπωσεις, με κανει να αμφιβαλλω για ολα οσα γνωριζω τεχνικα, επιχειρηματικα, τα οποια βλεπω να αναμιγνυετε σε ενα melting-pot οπου οι εννοιες περισσοτερο συγχυουν παρα αναλυουν μια πρωτοβουλια.

Βεβαια ενοχλουμαι, διχως παρεξηγηση, οτι παρ'οτι διευθυντης της τοπικης ΔΕΑΔΑ Αργυρουπολης εμφανιζεσθε ευθυς εξ'αρχης ως βαθυς γνωστης των ευρυζωνικων προβληματων αυτου του τοπου με γνωμη απολυτα καταστροφικη για την υπαρχουσα κατασταση και κυριως με μια πομπωδη διαπιστωση οτι.. η χαμηλη διεισδηση στην Ελλαδα και του εκσυχγρονισμου των υποδομων.. οφειλεται στην.. Ελλειψη περιεχομενου και εκπαιδευσης στην Ελλαδα.

Θα ημουν ετοιμος να αποδεχθω τα επιχειρηματα σας εαν μπορουσατε να τα εμπεδωσετε εστω και με αναφορες σε επιστημονικες μελετες.

Δεν αμφισβητω την αποψη σας αλλα εναντιιωνομαι σε μια δημαγωγικη καλυψη των σοβαρων προβληματων απο οποιονδηποτε που θελει να δικαιολογησει προσωπικες η κοινοτικες επιλογες.

Το ιδιο, εχω την γνωμη, συμβαινει και στην συνεχεια της συνεντευξης σε πολλα τεχνικα και αλλα σημεια τα οποια χρειαζονται εναν πραγματικο διαλογο και οχι μονολογο, διχως κανενα παθος.

Ισως να εμφανιζομαι σε εσας η και αλλους φιλους του adlsgr.com μαλλον ως 'καταστροφιστης' μιας υπεροχης πρωτοβουλιας, αλλα καλω οποιον καλοπροαιρετο φιλο να καθε σημεια τα οποια αναφερω για να μπορεσουμε να δουμε ολοι οτι το Wifi στο σπιτι η στην πλατεια δεν ειναι το ιδιο οταν προκειται για την δημιουργια ενος κοινοτικου δικτυου.

Μην παρεξηγειτε την φραση μου για... τρυπες στους δρομους και ΚΑΠΗ.. και μην την λαβαινετε σαν απαξιωτικη αλλα σαν μια αρχη συζητησης, γιατι πρεπει ολοι να γνωριζουμε ποιοι ειναι οι τομεις εμπειριας των τεχνικων υπηρεσιων των δημων.. εκτος και εαν στον Δημο Αργυρουπολεως εχετε μια μακροχρονη εμπειρια σε ασυρματη επινοινωνια και ευρυζωνικες υπηρεσιες (δεν το γνωριζω).

Οσο για τους φιλους που ρωτουν γιατι εκανα την εμφανιση μου τωρα.. τους πληροφορω οτι δεν παιρνω μερος σε καμμια συζητηση και δη δημοσια επιπολαια, εαν δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για τις θεσεις μου.


Με Εκτιμηση
Αρης Νοτος

----------


## blackshadow84

Και σε αυτο το post σας δεν προσθετεται κατι ουσιαστικο.
Φυσικα και δεν ειναι το ιδιο το wifi στο σπιτι με το ArNet!
Mιας και ειστε στο forum με το ονομα σας θα θελατε να μας πειτε πειτε αν ειστε κατοικος Αργυρουπολης και εαν ασχολειστε επαγγελματικα με τα ασυρματα δικτυα και εαν ειστε μελος καποιας ασυρματης κοινοτητας στην Ελλαδα?

Δεν ρωτησαμε για τον χρόνο εμφανισης σας, αλλα για τον σκοπο και την προδιαγεγραμμενη επιχειρηματολογια σας.
Ο λογος σας μου μοιαζει εμενα ιδιαιτερα "ανταγωνιστικος" και επιθετικος παρα εποικοδομητικος (ζητω συγνωμη αν σας προσβαλω, απλα ετσι το βλεπω )

Αν πραγματικα θελετε να βοηθησετε με τις γνωσεις σας ειτε το ΑrNet ειτε τους χρηστες του ο κος Πασχαλιδης σας εχει κανει ανοικτη προσκληση να δειτε τις εγκαταστασεις και να συνομιλησετε απο κοντα για το οποια προβληματα που λετε.

Γιατι αυτο που γινεται εκτος απο κακη διαφημιση, δεν ξερω τι αλλο ειναι...

Φιλικα,
blackshadow84

----------


## arisnotos

Αγαπητε φιλε blackshadow84,

Σε παρακαλω, ας συγκεντρωθουμε στο βασικο της συζητησης και οχι στα προσωπικα, και να δεχεσαι τα δεδομενα μου στο forum αυτο οπως και εγω δεχομαι το ψευδωνυμο σου διχως καμμια αντιρρηση.

Θα μπορεσουμε να συζητησουμε εποικοδομητικα εαν αποφευγουμε τις προσωπικες υπονοιες και συγκεντρωθουμε στα σημεια που μας απασχολουν.

Λογω ηλικιας, περασμενα 50 και μακροχρονη εμπειρια δεν εντυπωσιαζομαι απο οποιαδηποτε επισκεψη οπου οι υπολογιστες και οι εγκαταστασεις αποτελουν θεαμα, αλλα γνωριζω να συγκεντρωνομαι στα λειτουργικα χαρακτηριστικα ενος συστηματος.

Με Εκτιμηση
Αρης Νοτος

----------


## nm96027

Αγαπητε Αρη Νοτο

Δεν θέλω να εμπλακω στην ανταλλαγή αποψεων αφου ειτε καλος γνωστής των ασυρματων δικτύων ειμαι, ουτε κατοικος Αργυρουπολης, ουτε πελάτης της Arnet.
Αλλα εχω μια απορία. Δεν ειναι προσωπικη, αλλα καθαρα λειτουργικη που αφορα τους όρους διεξαγωγης της συζήτησης:

Το φορουμ προσφερει την διευκολυνση της ανωνυμίας. Αυτη η ανωνυμια προσφέρει ευελιξία στους χρήστες αλλα απαιτει και υπευθύνοτητα. Η υπεύθυνη χρήση της ανωνυμίας ΔΕΝ προβλέπει την ανωνυμη επιθεση εναντίον χρήστη με δηλωμένο επιθετο και ονομα. 

Πιστεύεις πως στην βάση ενος εντιμου δημοσιου διαλόγου, το ύψος σου και τα προσωπικα σχολια σου δεν έχουν εγείρει δικαιες κατ'εμε υποψίες για την -οποια- ιδιότητα σου και τα οποια "συμφέροντα σου";
Ρωτω γιατι η εκκινηση της επιθεσης σου στην ΔΕΑΔΑ δεν βασίστηκε στις αρχες της εποικοδομητικης συζήτησης.

Θελω να πω σε απλα ελληνικα και ευθέως πως τα μηνυματα σου δείχνουν πρόθεσεις, ιδιότητες, προσωπικες σχέσεις, σκοπιμότητες και κίνητρα. Ενα σύνολο (μικροπολιτικου να το πω; ) παρασκηνιου το οποιο αγνοούμε εμεις οι υπολοιποι. 

Εφοσον λοιπον καταλογίζεις τόσα στον κύριο Πασχαλίδη, πολλα εκ των οποιων σε προσωπικο τόνο, επιτρεψε μου, να θεωρησω αναγκαία 
ειτε -την εκ μέρου σου- εντιμα επώνυμη συμμετοχη σου στον διάλογο 
είτε -την εκ μερου μου και οποιων αλλων- δικαιη υποψια για τα κινητρα των επιθέσεων.

*Αναγκαία,παγια και αυτονητη διευκρίνηση: το παραπανω ποστ ειναι καθαρα προσωπικο, εκφράζει τον nm96027 ως μέλος και μονον και απευθύνεται σε ισοτιμα μέλη.*

----------


## blackshadow84

Οπως εχετε δει οι απαντησεις μου ειναι στον πληθυντικο οποτε φανταζομουν πως θα καταλαβαινατε πως δεν αφηνω προσωπικες υπονοιες, αλλα μιλω με τον απαραιτητο σεβασμο. Αλλα ελατε στην θεση μου. Έρχεται ένας κυριος ο οποίος αναφέρει πως το δίκτυο είναι τρομερά ανεπαρκές παραθέτοντας καποια επιχειρηματα, τα οποία οι ανθρωποι του ArNet σας απαντουν. Ακόμη σας προσκαλούν να μιλησετε απο κοντα για ολα τα ζητηματα που θετετε. 

Εσεις δεν δεχεστε την προσκληση αλλα απαντατε με ειρωνικο τρόπο "δεν εντυπωσιαζομαι απο οποιαδηποτε επισκεψη οπου οι υπολογιστες και οι εγκαταστασεις αποτελουν θεαμα, αλλα γνωριζω να συγκεντρωνομαι στα λειτουργικα χαρακτηριστικα ενος συστηματος" λες και σας αναφερε καποιος της εγκαταστασεις ως τοπιο θαυμασμου.

Ακομη αναφερατε ενα σχολιο περι αποδοχης του ψευδωνυμου μου χωρις αντιρρηση το οποιο δεν καταλαβαινω το νοημα του.

Εν συνεχεια μιλατε για ασφαλεια του δικτυου. Οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες γνωριζουμε πως προκειται για ενα ανοιχτο δικτυο το οποιο βρισκεται σε εμβρυακη φαση και οντως είναι ανοιχτο σε κακοβουλες επιθέσεις. Αλλα αυτο δεν συνεπαγεται πως είναι σημείο απορριψης μιας εναλλακτικης προτασης.

Προσθετω πως οι περιοχες στις οποιες δραστηριοποειται το ArNet ειναι περιοχες όπου λογω προβληματικων υποδομων δεν υπαρχει καμία αλλη εναλλακτικη προταση για ευρυζωνικη συνδεση. Γεγονος που προσωπικα εμενα αλλα και αλλων φιλων μας ελυσε τα χερια.

Φιλικα, 
blackshadow84

----------


## sdikr

> Αγαπητε φιλε blackshadow84,
> 
> Σε παρακαλω, ας συγκεντρωθουμε στο βασικο της συζητησης και οχι στα προσωπικα, και να δεχεσαι τα δεδομενα μου στο forum αυτο οπως και εγω δεχομαι το ψευδωνυμο σου διχως καμμια αντιρρηση.
> 
> Θα μπορεσουμε να συζητησουμε εποικοδομητικα εαν αποφευγουμε τις προσωπικες υπονοιες και συγκεντρωθουμε στα σημεια που μας απασχολουν.
> 
> Λογω ηλικιας, περασμενα 50 και μακροχρονη εμπειρια δεν εντυπωσιαζομαι απο οποιαδηποτε επισκεψη οπου οι υπολογιστες και οι εγκαταστασεις αποτελουν θεαμα, αλλα γνωριζω να συγκεντρωνομαι στα λειτουργικα χαρακτηριστικα ενος συστηματος.
> 
> Με Εκτιμηση
> Αρης Νοτος


Απαντήσεις περί ασφάλειας και τεχνολογίας ποιο πάνω λάβατε,  αλλά τις αγνοείτε,  
Οσόν αφορά για το περιεχόμενο,  μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τα διαφορά paper  απο τους παρόχους, ΕΕΤΤ,  και κοινωνία της πληροφορίας, έκει είναι και περιμένουν

Οσό για την ηλικία  δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο

----------


## arisnotos

Αγαπητε φιλε blackshadow84,

Ειμαι ετοιμος να συνεχισω την συζητηση μας, με την προυποθεση να μην γινεται τοπος καταδικης προθεσεων των συνομιλητων.

Ασφαλεια δικτυου.
Ισως, για εσας προσωπικα, και το σεβομαι απολυτα, η ελλειψη ασφαλειας ενος ανοικτου δικτυου που απευθυνεται σε ολους τους κατοικους να μην ειναι κριτηριο επιλογης, και το καταλαβαινω. Καταλαβετε ομως και απο πλευρας σας οτι για αλλους (εμου συμπεριλαμβανομενου) ειναι συνθηκη εκ των ων ουκ ανευ. Δεν θα ηθελα εδω να σας εκθεσω τα επιχειρηματα μου, τα οποια ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα γνωριζετε. Ο νεος ομως χρηστης, και ισως αδαης σε τετοια θεματα, να πρεπει να τα γνωριζει εκ των προτερων, κυριως οταν αυτο προερχεται απο ενα δικτυο για το οποιο εμμεσα εχει επενδυσει και ο ιδιος (δημοτης Αργυρουπολης).
Εαν το δικτυο του ΟΤΕ η οποιοδηποτε αλλο εμπορικο δικτυο δεν εχει ασφαλεια, συμφωνειτε.. λιγο μας ενδιαφερει αλλα το δικτυο αυτο πρεπει να μας απασχολει οπως οτιδηποτε 'κοινο' του δημου.

Δυσκολες Περιοχες.
Φυσικα και οι δυσκολες περιοχες πρεπει να ληφθουν υπ'οψιν οχι ομως αναιρωντας βασικες λειουργικοτητες του δικτυου.

Επι πλεον, ειμαι σιγουρος, οτι θελουμε ολοι να γνωριζουμε και να συμφωνησουμε τι ακριβως πρεπει να περιμενουμε απο αυτο το δικτυο γιατι με τον τροπο που μας παρουσιαζεται.. μαλλον προκειται για πανακεια ολων μας των δυστυχιων.

Με Εκτιμηση
Αρης Νοτος




> Απαντήσεις περί ασφάλειας και τεχνολογίας ποιο πάνω λάβατε,  αλλά τις αγνοείτε,  
> Οσόν αφορά για το περιεχόμενο,  μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τα διαφορά paper  απο τους παρόχους, ΕΕΤΤ,  και κοινωνία της πληροφορίας, έκει είναι και περιμένουν
> 
> Οσό για την ηλικία  δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο


Αγαπητε φιλε,

Ισως εσενα οι απαντησεις αυτες να σε καλυπτουν.
Εμενα οχι, γιατι ισως εχω διαβασει τα διαφορα paper.. και οχι μονον.

----------


## stef2

> Κυριε Πασχαλιδη,
> 
> Ειμαι ευχαριστημενος που παιρνετε τον λογο και απαντατε αμεσα στις θεσεις μου για τις οποιες σας προσκαλω σε μια δημοσια συζητηση (μεσω του adslgr.com) σε ενα καλοπροαιρετο διαλογο με σκοπο την αντικειμενικη ενημερωση ολων των ηδη χρηστων του δικτυου σας αλλα και οσων ενδιαφερονται να συνδεθουν στο μελλον.
> 
> Η εκτενης συνεντευξη σας στο adslgr.com και μια προσεκτικη αναγνωση ολων των σημειων της που ξεπερναει τις πρωτες εντυπωσεις, με κανει να αμφιβαλλω για ολα οσα γνωριζω τεχνικα, επιχειρηματικα, τα οποια βλεπω να αναμιγνυετε σε ενα melting-pot οπου οι εννοιες περισσοτερο συγχυουν παρα αναλυουν μια πρωτοβουλια.
> 
> Βεβαια ενοχλουμαι, διχως παρεξηγηση, οτι παρ'οτι διευθυντης της τοπικης ΔΕΑΔΑ Αργυρουπολης εμφανιζεσθε ευθυς εξ'αρχης ως βαθυς γνωστης των ευρυζωνικων προβληματων αυτου του τοπου με γνωμη απολυτα καταστροφικη για την υπαρχουσα κατασταση και κυριως με μια πομπωδη διαπιστωση οτι.. η χαμηλη διεισδηση στην Ελλαδα και του εκσυχγρονισμου των υποδομων.. οφειλεται στην.. Ελλειψη περιεχομενου και εκπαιδευσης στην Ελλαδα.
> 
> Θα ημουν ετοιμος να αποδεχθω τα επιχειρηματα σας εαν μπορουσατε να τα εμπεδωσετε εστω και με αναφορες σε επιστημονικες μελετες.
> ...


Κύριε Νότο ευχαριστώ που επανήλθατε,

πρόσκληση σε δημόσια συζήτηση δεν χρειάζεται. Ηδη βρισκόμαστε σε δημόσιο βήμα.

Νομίζω πως δεν έχει νόημα να συζητήσουμε σε αυτό το thread τα όσα αναφέρω στην συνέντευξη της ΔΕΑΔΑ.

Λυπάμαι που σας έδωσα την εντύπωση μιας καταστροφικής γνώμης ή μιας πομπώδους διαπίστωσης όπως λέτε. Απλά εξέφρασα απόψεις σε ερωτήσεις που μου τέθηκαν απο το adslgr.com. 
Δεν διεκδικώ το αλάθητο. Άλλωστε δεν είμαι πολιτικός  :Smile:  
Είναι εντυπωσιακό όμως ότι συμπεράνατε την _"δημαγωγική κάλυψη των σοβαρων προβληματων απο οποιονδηποτε που θελει να δικαιολογησει προσωπικες η κοινοτικες επιλογες." 

_Για χάριν του διαλόγου να δεχθώ οτι η φράση σας για τρύπες στο δρόμο κλπ. δεν περιέχει εμπάθεια.

 Η εμπειρία όμως των όποιων υπηρεσιών τεχνικών και άλλων ενός Δήμου τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει με το συγκεκριμένο δίκτυο.
Το δίκτυο δεν υλοποιείται με αυτεπιστασία αλλά με συνεργάτες όπως έκαναν δεκάδες Δήμοι στην περιφέρεια πχ. Τρίκαλα. 
Εκτός αν πιστεύεται ότι η έλλειψη εξειδικευμένου προσωπικού σε ασύρματες τεχνολογίες στον Δήμο Τρικάλων όταν ξεκινούσε το έργο έπρεπε να τον αποτρέψει. Αναφέρομαι στα Τρίκαλα επειδή ήταν ο πρώτος Δήμος στην χώρα που ξεκίνησε παρόμοιο έργο.
Αν πράγματι το όποιο έργο τολμά ένας Δήμος επιτύχει, προφανώς θα βρεί και το κατάλληλο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό να στηρίξει την λειτουργία του.

Τέλος δεν αμφισβητώ τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία σας. Απλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν είστε καλά πληροφορημένος για το ArNet.gr.
Μου έχει δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι στο θέμα ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ αναφερόμαστε σε διαφορετικά πράγματα. Θα παρακαλούσα να μας εξηγήσετε τι ακριβώς εννοείται ότι θα έπρεπε να είχε το ArNet.gr ώστε να σας κάλυπτε απο πλευράς ασφαλείας.

Κάθε παρατήρηση σας τεχνική που μπορεί να συμβάλλει στην καλυτέρευση του δικτύου, σας διαβεβαιώ θα ληφθεί υπόψη, διότι πάντα υπάρχουν ζητήματα που μπορεί να μας διαφεύγουν.

ευχαριστώ

----------


## sdikr

> Αγαπητε φιλε,
> 
> Ισως εσενα οι απαντησεις αυτες να σε καλυπτουν.
> Εμενα οχι, γιατι ισως εχω διαβασει τα διαφορα paper.. και οχι μονον.


Καλά ότι θέλετε,  αλλά ενημέρωση  wifi  έχουμε απο το 1997  και όχι πριν 50 χρόνια

----------


## ArNet1

> +++
> Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι ο μόνος παράλογος στο thread


Αγαπητέ φίλε ChaOs γεια χαρά,

Κατ' αρχήν πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ότι εμείς δεν σε θεωρούμε παράλογο.

Μάλιστα από τότε που συζητήσαμε εδώ στο φόρουμ, παρακολουθούμε και το φόρουμ του ΑΜΔΑ,
καθώς πιστεύουμε ότι όλοι όσοι απαρτίζουν την μεγάλη κοινότητα του ΑΜΔΑ, έχουν και γνώσεις και πείρα.
Παρακολουθώντας την ανταλλαγή απόψεων στο φόρουμ πάντα έχεις κάτι νέο να αποκομίσεις.

Γνωρίζοντας τις απόψεις σου, επειδή ίσως δεν έγινε κατανοητό απο την προηγούμενη φορά, επέτρεψε μας να σου πούμε ότι το ArNet.gr δεν υποστηρίζει ότι υπολογίζει EIRP μόνο με την κεραία.

Το κεραιοσύστημα (ισχύς εξόδου ap + gain κεραίας) είναι στα 20db στα 2,4GHz εντός των νομίμων ορίων όπως αυτά καθορίζονται (ETSI, ΕΕΤΤ κλπ)

Εμείς ως Δήμος οφείλουμε να είμαστε απόλυτα νόμιμοι και είμαστε.Η τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιούμε τελικά, σέβεται την μπάντα και ας διαφωνείς, αφού χρησημοποιεί *1 μόνο κανάλι* από τα διαθέσιμα.

Τέλος ώς προς το θέμα της εμπορικότητας του δικτύου προφανώς και δεν έχει εμπορικό χαρακτήρα η προσπάθεια του Δήμου. Καλύπτει με την μικρή συνδρομή των χρηστών ένα μικρό μέρος των λειτουργικών εξόδων και μόνο.
Τώρα άν έχεις την άποψη ότι πρέπει όλες οι Δημοτικές Υπηρεσίες να παρέχονται δωρεάν (πχ να μήν υπάρχουν δημοτικά τέλη για την καθαριότητα κλπ) τότε ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε και γιατί όχι να διεκδικήσουμε μαζί την μεγαλύτερη εισφορά του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού (δηλαδή των φόρων που πληρώνουμε όλοι μας) προς τους Δήμους, οι οποίοι στη συνέχεια θα παρέχουν τις "δωρεάν" υπηρεσίες τους...    :Smile: 

ArNet1

----------


## arisnotos

> Αγαπητε Αρη Νοτο
> 
> Δεν θέλω να εμπλακω στην ανταλλαγή αποψεων αφου ειτε καλος γνωστής των ασυρματων δικτύων ειμαι, ουτε κατοικος Αργυρουπολης, ουτε πελάτης της Arnet.
> Αλλα εχω μια απορία. Δεν ειναι προσωπικη, αλλα καθαρα λειτουργικη που αφορα τους όρους διεξαγωγης της συζήτησης:
> 
> Το φορουμ προσφερει την διευκολυνση της ανωνυμίας. Αυτη η ανωνυμια προσφέρει ευελιξία στους χρήστες αλλα απαιτει και υπευθύνοτητα. Η υπεύθυνη χρήση της ανωνυμίας ΔΕΝ προβλέπει την ανωνυμη επιθεση εναντίον χρήστη με δηλωμένο επιθετο και ονομα. 
> 
> Πιστεύεις πως στην βάση ενος εντιμου δημοσιου διαλόγου, το ύψος σου και τα προσωπικα σχολια σου δεν έχουν εγείρει δικαιες κατ'εμε υποψίες για την -οποια- ιδιότητα σου και τα οποια "συμφέροντα σου";
> Ρωτω γιατι η εκκινηση της επιθεσης σου στην ΔΕΑΔΑ δεν βασίστηκε στις αρχες της εποικοδομητικης συζήτησης.
> ...


Αγαπητε φιλε,

Οταν παιρνεις την πρωτοβουλια να ασχολεισαι με τα 'κοινα' του Δημου και να παιρνεις τον λογο σε ενα δημοσιο και ελευθερο βημα (κος Πασχαλιδης) οπως το adslgr.com, δεν πρεπει να απορεις γιατι καποιος εχει το θαρρος της γνωμης του για να δημιουργησει αντιλογο, κυριως οταν ο αντιλογος αυτος ειναι εμπεριστατωμενος οπως θα το δειτε στην συνεχεια.

Δεν μπορω ομως να καταλαβω γιατι, πολλα απο τα μελη (και τα θεωρω ολα καλοπροαιρετα) αντι να μου 'επιτεθουν' στο τεχνικο μερος και στις θεσεις μου, καταδικαζουν τις προθεσεις μου. 

Φυσικα αυτο δεν προκειται να αλλαξει την σταση μου, και το γεγονος οτι πολυ συντομα θα εχετε μια αναλυτικη περιγραφη ολων εκεινων των σημειων τα οποια θεωρω 'προβληματικα' στην πρωτοβουλια Arnet  και ελευθεροι ολοι να πουν την γνωμη τους.

Με Εκτιμηση
Αρης Νοτος

----------


## nm96027

Aρη δεν μου απαντας επι τους ουσίας

Επιτίθεσαι ανωνυμα σε κάποιον που υπογράφει επώνυμα.
Και επειδη δεν εχω παθει ακομα επιλεκτικη αμνησια, θυμάμαι πολυ καλα πως ξεκινησε η αντιπαραθεση: σε προσωπικο τονο και με προσωπικες επιθέσεις.

Δεν απορω γιατί εχεις το θάρρος της γνώμης σου. To set-up της υποθεσης με οδηγεί σε υποψίες για τα ΚΙΝΗΤΡΑ της επιθεσης εναντίον της Arnet και του κ. Πασχαλίδη προσωπικα.




> Δεν μπορω ομως να καταλαβω γιατι, πολλα απο τα μελη (και τα θεωρω ολα καλοπροαιρετα) αντι να μου 'επιτεθουν' στο τεχνικο μερος και στις θεσεις μου, καταδικαζουν τις προθεσεις μου.


Θα επρεπε να το καταλαβαίνεις.
Απο την εποχη του Αριστοτέλη (Ρητορική Τομος Α) ακομα ήταν γνωστό οτι η πειθω του ρήτορα εξαρτάται απο τα επιχειρηματα του και το ποιός ειναι, το ήθος του.

Πολλω δε μάλλον που εσυ ξεκινησες μια προσωπικη επιθεση διανθισμένη με τεχνολογικους όρους, που ασφαλως στόχος σου δεν ήταν να κάνεις επικοδομητικη κριτικη στο Arnet αλλα να αποδείξεις οτι ολα αυτα ειναι σπατάλη και λαθη της δημοτικης αρχής.

Εναλλακτικα της απαλλαγής της ανωνυμίας μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις ευθεως:
Ειναι τοπικα πολιτικο το ζήτημα, ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ;
Εχεις εμπλοκή στην δημοτικη πολιτικη ζωη της Αργυρούπολης, ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ:

Τοσο απλα.

ΥΓ Και μετα απορείς γιατι σε εχουμε παρεξηγησει:




> Φυσικα αυτο δεν προκειται να αλλαξει την σταση μου, και το γεγονος οτι πολυ συντομα θα εχετε μια αναλυτικη περιγραφη ολων εκεινων των σημειων τα οποια θεωρω 'προβληματικα' στην πρωτοβουλια Arnet και ελευθεροι ολοι να πουν την γνωμη τους.


Πρωτα χαρακτηρίζουμε αφειδως τους αλλους και μετα υποσχομαστε οτι ΘΑ φέρουμε επιχειρηματα.

----------


## arisnotos

> Aρη δεν μου απαντας επι τους ουσίας
> 
> Επιτίθεσαι ανωνυμα σε κάποιον που υπογράφει επώνυμα.
> Και επειδη δεν εχω παθει ακομα επιλεκτικη αμνησια, θυμάμαι πολυ καλα πως ξεκινησε η αντιπαραθεση: σε προσωπικο τονο και με προσωπικες επιθέσεις.
> 
> Δεν απορω γιατί εχεις το θάρρος της γνώμης σου. To set-up της υποθεσης με οδηγεί σε υποψίες για τα ΚΙΝΗΤΡΑ της επιθεσης εναντίον της Arnet και του κ. Πασχαλίδη προσωπικα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Απλα..

Η πολιτικη ζωη της Αργυρουπολης μου ειναι απολυτως αδιαφορη.. τοσο η σημερινη, οσο και η χθεσινη οσο και.. η αυριανη.

Αλλωστε εαν θελει κανεις να κανει πολιτικο θεμα..δεν ερχεται στο adslgr.com, που ειναι τοπος συζητησης συγκεκριμενου θεματος, αλλα μαλλον σε μια τοπικη εφημεριδα, ραδιο κλπ..

Επειδη ομως συνεχιζεις, να υποψιαζεσαι, συγνωμη για την εκφραση, μεχρι παρανοιας πολιτικο δολο, σε προσκαλω να περιμενεις λιγο,  και θα δεις οτι δεν θα απαγοητευθεις.

Μην περιμενεις φυσικα καμμια προσωπικη επιθεση εναντιον κανενος, αλλα μια προς μια αναπτυξη των 'προβληματικων' σημειων.

Βλεπω επισης οτι μονος βγαζεις συμπερασματα και μονος μου επιδιδεις προθεσεις.
Εαν φυσικα συνεχιζεις να υποψιαζεσαι πολιτικο δολο.. Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να βοηθησω.

Με Εκτιμηση
Αρης Νοτος




> Έχετε δίκιο ότι η έκφραση 'τελευταίο μίλι'  αναφέρεται στην συνέντευξη μου ως ορολογία, αλλά είναι προφανές ότι μιλάμε για την παροχή Internet και όχι φωνής. Πουθενά δεν επικαλέσθηκα την υποκατάσταση του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ με το Arnet.gr καθώς άλλωστε το ArNet.gr δεν παρέχει υπηρεσίες φωνής.
> 
> Συνεπώς δεν προσκαλεί κανείς κανέναν να αντικαταστήσει την τηλεφωνία του με κάποια άλλη του Δήμου.
> 
> Τώρα το να μήν εμπιστεύεστε τους υπαλλήλους του Δήμου είναι βέβαια δικαίωμα σας και μάλιστα αναφαίρετο.
> 
> Το να επιμένετε όμως ότι η προσπάθεια μας στην Αργυρούπολη δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτήν της Τσασκα είναι λάθος σας.
> Τα access points στην Αργυρούπολη για την πρόσβαση των χρηστών είναι τοποθετημένα ανά 300 μέτρα και λιγότερο σε κολώνες φωτισμού όπως ακριβώς και στην Τσάσκα.    
> 
> ...


Κυριε Πασχαλιδη,

Ολες αυτες οι ανακριβειες της συνεντευξης σας, με εκαναν να δω το ολο θεμα απο πιο κοντα.
Ξερετε, τετοιες πρωτοβουλιες που ξεπερνουν την απλη ασυρματη συνδεση δυο φιλων, πρεπει να εχουν και μια ισχυρη βαση, τοσο τεχνικη οσο και επιχειρησιακη.
Δυστυχως δεν ειδα εδω και εναν χρονο τους διαλογους στο φορουμ του Arnet.gr, αλλα απο οτι ειδα τις απαντησεις στην συνεντευξη σας, συγγνωμη, αλλα στην πλειοψηφια τους μονον κολακιες ειδα χωρις καμμια ουσιαστικη παρεμβαση.

Ειναι καιρος να γινει μια ουσιαστικη συζητηση
Ολοι θα βγουν κερδισμενοι.

Με Εκτιμηση
Αρης Νοτος

----------


## nm96027

Δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένω και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι χρειάζεται για να περιμένω να δω την συνεχεια των επιχειρημάτων σου. Που είμαστε δλδ; Στις αποδειξεις του Ευαγγελάτου και θα μας κανει αποκαλυψεις καθε μερα, σε συνεχειες;

Οκ, αφου τελικα προτιμας την ανωνυμια και χαρακτηρίζεις την πολιτικη ζωη της Αργυρούπολης αδιάφορη, μου δίνεις το δικαίωμα να συνεχίζω να αμφιβαλλω για το κατα ποσον τα κινητρα σου ειναι επιστημονικα και τεχνολογικα. 

Κανε ομως μια υστατη παραχωρηση και πες μας: εισαι πελάτης της Arnet;

----------


## arisnotos

> Δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένω και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι χρειάζεται για να περιμένω να δω την συνεχεια των επιχειρημάτων σου. Που είμαστε δλδ; Στις αποδειξεις του Ευαγγελάτου και θα μας κανει αποκαλυψεις καθε μερα, σε συνεχειες;
> 
> Οκ, αφου τελικα προτιμας την ανωνυμια και χαρακτηρίζεις την πολιτικη ζωη της Αργυρούπολης αδιάφορη, μου δίνεις το δικαίωμα να συνεχίζω να αμφιβαλλω για το κατα ποσον τα κινητρα σου ειναι επιστημονικα και τεχνολογικα. 
> 
> Κανε ομως μια υστατη παραχωρηση και πες μας: εισαι πελάτης της Arnet;


Φιλε,

Δεν χρειαζεται να εξαπτεσαι.. 
Δεν εχει δικιο ουτε ποιος φωναζει πιο πολυ ουτε ποιος μιλαει τελευταιος.

Εαν ειδες τις προηγουμενες παρεμβασεις μου θα δεις οτι επειδη ηθελα να γινω μελος, και λογω γνωσεων, θελησα να δω .. που βαζω το ποδι μου.


Αρης Νοτος

----------


## nm96027

Που την είδες την εξαψη; :Cool:  :Laughing:

----------


## erevian

Καλημέρα,

    Σαν συνδρομητής του Arnet θα ήθελα να εκφέρω και εγώ την άποψη μου με τον «διάλογο» που εχει ξεκινήσει. Κ. Ari ξεκινήσατε ένα Post που στα μάτια μου θέλετε να ενημερώσετε τους αδαείς και να κατηγορήσετε τον δήμο για κάποια θέματα. Δυστυχώς θα συμφωνήσω με τους ανθρώπους που σας απάντησαν ότι ποιο πολύ φαίνεται σαν εσκεμμένη επίθεση παρά για πληροφόρηση.

   Προσωπικά ο δήμος τι μου προσφέρει?

ΠΟΛΥ φτηνή λύση internet ( που προσωπικά την χρησιμοποιώ απλά για backup στην ADSL γραμμη μου)Δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιώ το κινητό/pda/laptop μου στους δρόμους/πλατειές/καφετερίες της Αργυρούπολης.Άμεση απάντηση/λύση σε οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχω μέσω του ADSLgr, τηλέφωνο η επίσκεψη στα γραφεία.Πρωτοπορία στις τεχνολογίες σε σύγκριση άλλων δήμων (έχουν γίνει έργα για υποδομή σε οπτικές ίνες αν δεν κάνω λάθος)
Με αυτά είμαι υπέρ ικανοποιημένος και πιστεύω ότι πολύ χρήστες θα ήθελαν οι δήμοι τους να έκαναν παρόμοιες κινήσεις.

  Μονό από αυτά και τις απαντήσεις που έχετε λάβει (μπορεί να είναι λάθος , δυστυχώς δεν είμαι τόσο γνώστης της Wifi Τεχνολογίας) μάλλον θα προτιμούσα να γίνω χρηστής παρά να σχημάτιζα μια «κακή» γνώμη. Και επειδή πραγματικά ο «διάλογος» που προσπαθείτε να κάνετε δεν βλέπω να καταλήγει πουθενά νομίζω κακός συνεχίζονται οι απαντήσεις προς εσάς. 

  Τέλος είναι μάλλον η γενική κακή νοοτροπία του Έλληνα, Αν δεν μου αρέσει μια υπηρεσία προτιμώ να γκρινιάζω παρά να πω ότι δεν μου κάνει και να ψάξω να βρω κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## rouho

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Προσωπικά ο δήμος τι μου προσφέρει?
> 
> ΠΟΛΥ φτηνή λύση internet ( που προσωπικά την χρησιμοποιώ απλά για backup στην ADSL γραμμη μου)Δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιώ το κινητό/pda/laptop μου στους δρόμους/πλατειές/καφετερίες της Αργυρούπολης.Άμεση απάντηση/λύση σε οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχω μέσω του ADSLgr, τηλέφωνο η επίσκεψη στα γραφεία.Πρωτοπορία στις τεχνολογίες σε σύγκριση άλλων δήμων (έχουν γίνει έργα για υποδομή σε οπτικές ίνες αν δεν κάνω λάθος)
> Με αυτά είμαι υπέρ ικανοποιημένος και πιστεύω ότι πολύ χρήστες θα ήθελαν οι δήμοι τους να έκαναν παρόμοιες κινήσεις.


Αγαπητέ erevian δηστυχώς δεν αντιλλαμβάνομαι τη θεωρία ότι θα πρέπει να γεμίσουν όλοι οι δήμοι με wi-fi για να έχουμε και ένα φθηνό backup :Thinking: 

Επιπλέον οι πλατείες και οι καφετέριες έχουν ένα τελείως διαφορετικό από αυτό που ενδεχωμένως έχεις φανταστεί σκοπό. Έχουν μία κοινωνική διάσταση την οποία δηστυχώς βλέπω ότι έχουμε ξεχάσει μπροστά στον εθισμό του internet.




> Μονό από αυτά και τις απαντήσεις που έχετε λάβει (μπορεί να είναι λάθος , δυστυχώς δεν είμαι τόσο γνώστης της Wifi Τεχνολογίας) μάλλον θα προτιμούσα να γίνω χρηστής παρά να σχημάτιζα μια «κακή» γνώμη. Και επειδή πραγματικά ο «διάλογος» που προσπαθείτε να κάνετε δεν βλέπω να καταλήγει πουθενά νομίζω κακός συνεχίζονται οι απαντήσεις προς εσάς. 
> 
> Τέλος είναι μάλλον η γενική κακή νοοτροπία του Έλληνα, Αν δεν μου αρέσει μια υπηρεσία προτιμώ να γκρινιάζω παρά να πω ότι δεν μου κάνει και να ψάξω να βρω κάτι καλύτερο.


1. Δεν χρειάζονται όλοι backup σύνδεση, email την ώρα του καφέ και web surfing όταν πάνε τα παιδιά τους στην πλατεία!

2. Δε βλέπω καμία κακή νοοτροπία. Ο Άρης θέτει ένα προβληματισμό του, που ομολογώ ότι είναι και δικός μου και έχετε πέσει όλοι από πάνω του :Thinking: 




> Aρη δεν μου απαντας επι τους ουσίας
> 
> Απο την εποχη του Αριστοτέλη (Ρητορική Τομος Α) ακομα ήταν γνωστό οτι η πειθω του ρήτορα εξαρτάται απο τα επιχειρηματα του και το ποιός ειναι, το ήθος του.


Αγαπητέ nm96027, η Ρητορική Τόμος Α αφορά μόνο τον Άρη? Μήπως πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε και στους άλλους τόμους μπας και ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπιό?

----------


## epursimuove

Φίλε rouho αν και κάνεις διάλογο με δύο άλλους συνομιλιτές, μην το θεωρήσεις αγένιά μου να παρέμβω. 
Κατ' αρχάς τόσο το μύνημα του nm96027 όσο και το μύνημα του erevian σχετίζονται με τον τρόπο συμπεριφοράς του κ. Άρη και όχι τόσο με τα επιχειρήματά του. Αν αυτό δεν το αντιλήφθηκες, όσους τόμους ρητορικής και να επικαλεστείς δεν έχει νόημα. Κανείς δεν έπεσε πάνω στον κ. Άρη για το τί είπε αλλά για το πώς το είπε. Για αυτό το λόγο είδες λέξεις στα μυνήματα που ο ίδιος παραθέτεις όπως γκρίνια και ήθος. Πάει αυτό. 
Στα επι των κεραίων τώρα.
Θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να δεις τη σχετική συζήτηση που έχει γίνει για το θέμα της ακτινοβολίας σε άλλη ομάδα μυνημάτων του νήματος και αφού την εξετάσεις προσεκτικά να επιστρέψεις στο σημείο αυτό.
Υποθέτοντας ότι τα διάβασες πες μου τί σε κάνει να υιοθετείς ότι το arnet είναι μόνο για ώρα ανάγκης. Αυτό είναι μια προσωπική άποψή ενός ατόμου. Οι άλλοι τί λένε; 
Προσωπικά είμαι on air 6 περίπου μήνες, δεν διαθέτω σταθερή γραμμή ή άλλο adsl και επειδή είμαι ένας φτωχός φοιτητής-ρακοσυλέκτης (βλέπε άλλο νήμα για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων) δεν διαθέτω χρήματα για όλο το συρφετό που απαιτεί ένα σταθερό adsl. Γιατί παρεξηγείς το φτινό; 
Η αντινοβολία που ξεκινάει από τις κεραίες μειώνεται δραστικα με την απόσταση από αυτήν. Αν δεν σκοπεύεις να κάνεις τον αλπινιστή στους ιστούς των δεν βλέπω από που θα φας ακτινοβολία μεγαλήτερη απο αυτή του κινητού σου ή του φορητού σου τηλεφώνου. Η ακτινοβολία που φτάνει σε εμβίους ή άβιους παράγοντες είναι τόσο χαμηλή από τις κεραίες ώστε χρειάζεται ένας καλός high end ενισχυτής κατά προήτημιση με ικανότητα φασματικής σύνθεσης Fourier (όπερ και εγένετω mimo) και μία ή περισσότερες κεραίες κατά προτήμηση μεγάλων διαστάσεων για να μπορεί να επικοινωνήσεις με το πομπό. Αν δεν διαθέτεις τέτοια κεραία και ενισχυτή τότε λαμβάνεις λιγότερο από αυτό που με ηλεκτρονικά μέσα μπορεί να θεαθεί.  Ο κ. Άρης είπε ότι θα γεμίσει η πόλη θόρυβο. Διαφωνώ οριζόντια κάθετα και διαγώνια και έχω εξηγήσει ήδη το γιατί. Υπό την έννοια που το θέτει ο κ. Άρης και η ΕΡΤ το 1980 είχε κατακλίσει την Ελλάδα (-και όχι μόνο) με θόρυβο. Το σήμα Gps έχει δε κατακλίσει το σύμπαν με θόρυβο. Θα μου πεις... όχι άλλα db, αυτά που έχουμε ήδη είναι αρκετά. Με πιο κρητήριο όμως θα αποφασίσει κάποιος ποια db θα μείνουν και ποια θα φύγουν; Αν πάμε με το γούστο τότε μάλλον θα καταλείξουμε και σε νέο κλειδωμένο νήμα. Εγώ για παράδειγμα θα ήθελα να φύγουν τα κινητά, ο κ. Νότος η Arnet κτλ. Αν η λογική είναι ότι τα wifi ήρθαν τελευταία, έχει γεμίσει το λεωφορείο δεν πέρνει άλλους, κόβονται, αυτό είναι μάλλον αδικία αλλά και χαζομάρα. Χαζομάρα γιατί ότι έρχεται τελευταίο είναι πάντα καλλίτερο γιατί έρχεται ως απάντηση σε αιτήματα βελτίωσης κάποιων πραγμάτων. Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι όταν λες για ακτινοβολίες, κεραίες, μόλυνση, ελευθερία, δικαιώματα, παιδιά, πλατείες κτλ., απλώς αλλάζεις topic. Το θέμα που πλέον περνάς είναι ευρύτερο και αφορά γενικά περί πλεονεκτημάτων και μειονέκτημάτων του κάθε τύπου επικοινωνιακού μέσου και format. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι κάτι που αφορά μόνο το Arnet αλλά όλη την κοινότητα του Adslgr. Συνεπώς, θα ήταν καλλίτερο και πιο συνεπές ιδιέταιρα για τους μη Arnet-άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους να γίνει ένα άλλο νήμα εκτός του Arnet για να γίνει μια πιο συστηματική και ευρύτερη επικοινωνία. Ας είναι το Arnet μια ευκαιρία και αφορμή για αυτό. Εσύ καλά κάνεις και ζητάς τα datasheet του εξοπλισμού εκπομπής. Διαφήμηση στην Arnet να γίνεται. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το αξιόμεμπτο και όσο ζητούνται αποδείξεις τόσο το καλλίτερο. Θα ήθελα όμως να σε ρωτήσω, εάν πράγματι καλυφθεί η απορία σου, θα δοκιμάσεις μετά το Arnet ως χρήστης να μας πεις ολοκληρομένα και σφαιρικά τη γνώμη σου; Αν υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ είμαι προκατεελλημένος υπέρ της Arnet (που δεν είμαι), θα ήθελα ωστόσο να ακούσω κάποιον δηλωμένο προκατελημένο κατά του Arnet να μας πει την άποψή του από την άλλη όχθη του ποταμού. Αυτά! Τα λέμε!

epursimuove

----------


## arisnotos

Kυριοι,

Ολοι οσοι για κατανοητους λογους ειστε υπερ της πρωτοβουλιας Arnet, πρεπει να καταλαβετε οτι στοχος δεν ειναι να σας αφαιρεθει ενα 'εργαλειο' η να απαξιωθει η πρωτοβουλια Arnet αλλα να φερουμε στο κεντρο της συζητησης το εξης:

*Ο Δημος δεν ειναι εδω για να αντικαθιστα υποδομες του κρατους.*

Δηλαδη εαν αυριο αποδειχθει οτι δεν εχετε επαρκη νοσοκομειακη καλυψη, θα πρεπει ο δημος να 'παιξει' τους γιατρους;

Oσον αφορα την πρωτοβουλια Arnet, φαινεται καθαρα, οτι ο δημος παιρνει πρωτοβουλιες 'στου Κατσιδη το κεφαλι', χωρις καμμια προτερη εμπειρια με τα χρηματα.. ολων μας!!!

Δειτε το ολο θεμα γενικωτερα, και οχι μονον απο προσωπικη 'εξυπηρετηση' και θα δειτε οτι.. κατι δεν παει καλα. Υπαρχει φοβερος ερασιτεχνισμος σε ολα τα θεματα..

Αλλωστε, δειτε οτι οσον αφορα τις αναφορες μου στο επιχειρηματικο μερος του Arnet, κανεις δεν ηλθε μεχρι τωρα να υποστηριξει οτι στην πρωτοβουλια αυτη ο δημος 'δεν θα μπει μεσα'.

Αρης Νοτος

----------


## epursimuove

Κ. Άρη καλημέρα. Έχετε δίκιο όταν λέτε ότι το κράτος οφείλει να προάγει τα συμφέροντα όλων με την δημιουργία υποδομών. Αυτό δεν ανακόπτει όμως κάθε πρωτοβουλία σε δημοτικό επίπεδο. Και αν ακόμα υποθέσουμε ότι η πρωτοβουλία ήταν του κράτους, τα λεφτά τίνος θα ήταν; Πάλι εμείς δεν θα τα πληρώναμε; Όσο για τον ερασιτεχνισμό, αυτό αποτελεί την δική σας προσωπική άποψη την όποια σέβομαι αν και δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα πώς τη διαμορφώσατε. Εγώ έχω άλλη άποψη όχι γιατί είμαι κολλημένος με την Arnet σαν να έψαχνα ομάδα να γίνω οπαδός για να ανοίκω κάπου αλλά γιατί είδα τα χαρτιά που έχουν οι συντελεστές του Arnet τα οποία λόγω ήθους και σεβασμού δεν τα διαφημίζουν. Είδα τις γνώσεις, το ήθος, τον επαγγελματισμό, την ειλικρίνια τους. Το σημαντικότερο, είδα ότι έχουν σχέδιο το οποίο θεωρώ στο μέτρο των δικών μου γνώσεων και αντίληψης πρωτοπόρο και ταυτόχρονα σε τίποτα πειραματικό. Αυτά όμως πάλι είναι μια προσωπική και άρα υποκειμενική άποψη του ενός, ίσης αξίας με την κάθε άλλη που έιναι δυνατό να διατυπωθεί. Δεν βλέπω το όλο θέμα από διοτελή ή οφελιμιστική άποψη, αν και θα έπρεπε εδω που τα λέμε, γιατί πιστεύω ότι η πρόοδος ανήκει σε όλους, και στους πλούσιους και στους φτωχούς. 
Τώρα αν ο δήμος μπει μέσα, θα φανεί πολύ σύντομα. Αν όμως δεν μπει, θα γίνεται συνδρομητής της Arnet;

----------


## arisnotos

> Κ. Άρη καλημέρα. Έχετε δίκιο όταν λέτε ότι το κράτος οφείλει να προάγει τα συμφέροντα όλων με την δημιουργία υποδομών. Αυτό δεν ανακόπτει όμως κάθε πρωτοβουλία σε δημοτικό επίπεδο. Και αν ακόμα υποθέσουμε ότι η πρωτοβουλία ήταν του κράτους, τα λεφτά τίνος θα ήταν; Πάλι εμείς δεν θα τα πληρώναμε; Όσο για τον ερασιτεχνισμό, αυτό αποτελεί την δική σας προσωπική άποψη την όποια σέβομαι αν και δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα πώς τη διαμορφώσατε. Εγώ έχω άλλη άποψη όχι γιατί είμαι κολλημένος με την Arnet σαν να έψαχνα ομάδα να γίνω οπαδός για να ανοίκω κάπου αλλά γιατί είδα τα χαρτιά που έχουν οι συντελεστές του Arnet τα οποία λόγω ήθους και σεβασμού δεν τα διαφημίζουν. Είδα τις γνώσεις, το ήθος, τον επαγγελματισμό, την ειλικρίνια τους. Το σημαντικότερο, είδα ότι έχουν σχέδιο το οποίο θεωρώ στο μέτρο των δικών μου γνώσεων και αντίληψης πρωτοπόρο και ταυτόχρονα σε τίποτα πειραματικό. Αυτά όμως πάλι είναι μια προσωπική και άρα υποκειμενική άποψη του ενός, ίσης αξίας με την κάθε άλλη που έιναι δυνατό να διατυπωθεί. Δεν βλέπω το όλο θέμα από διοτελή ή οφελιμιστική άποψη, αν και θα έπρεπε εδω που τα λέμε, γιατί πιστεύω ότι η πρόοδος ανήκει σε όλους, και στους πλούσιους και στους φτωχούς. 
> Τώρα αν ο δήμος μπει μέσα, θα φανεί πολύ σύντομα. Αν όμως δεν μπει, θα γίνεται συνδρομητής της Arnet;


Φιλε epursimuove

Μην επανερχεσαι για συνδρομη στο Arnet

Ειναι η πολλοστη φορα που δηλωνω οτι δεν προκειται να γινω συνδρομητης του Arnet, λογω *της ανεπαρκους ασφαλειας* που διαθετει και για την οποια οι υπευθυνοι εχουν δηλωσει οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα.

ΑΝ

----------


## rouho

> ....
> Εγώ έχω άλλη άποψη όχι γιατί είμαι κολλημένος με την Arnet σαν να έψαχνα ομάδα να γίνω οπαδός για να ανοίκω κάπου αλλά γιατί είδα τα χαρτιά που έχουν οι συντελεστές του Arnet τα οποία λόγω ήθους και σεβασμού δεν τα διαφημίζουν. Είδα τις γνώσεις, το ήθος, τον επαγγελματισμό, την ειλικρίνια τους. Το σημαντικότερο, είδα ότι έχουν σχέδιο το οποίο θεωρώ στο μέτρο των δικών μου γνώσεων και αντίληψης πρωτοπόρο και ταυτόχρονα σε τίποτα πειραματικό. Αυτά όμως πάλι είναι μια προσωπική και άρα υποκειμενική άποψη του ενός, ίσης αξίας με την κάθε άλλη που έιναι δυνατό να διατυπωθεί. Δεν βλέπω το όλο θέμα από διοτελή ή οφελιμιστική άποψη, αν και θα έπρεπε εδω που τα λέμε, γιατί πιστεύω ότι η πρόοδος ανήκει σε όλους, και στους πλούσιους και στους φτωχούς. 
> Τώρα αν ο δήμος μπει μέσα, θα φανεί πολύ σύντομα. Αν όμως δεν μπει, θα γίνεται συνδρομητής της Arnet;


φίλε epursimuove σε ότι αφορά το οικονομικό σκέλος της επένδυσης μήπως θα ήταν προς το συμφέον *όλων* η επιδότηση υπηρεσιών από υφιστάμενες εταιρίες σε δημότες που έχουν πραγματική ανάγκη; Κάθε ένα από τα AP που έχουν εγκατασταθεί απ ότι είδα στο internet κοστίζουν από 3.500 - 5.000$ πρόσθεσε και λειτουργικά έξοδα, εγκατάσταση, συντήριση, λογισμικό κλπ κλπ κλπ. 

Σε ότι αφορά τη θεωρεία "..άν ο δήμος μπεί μέσα θα φανεί πολύ σύντομα" βλέπω ότι ταυτίζεσαι με τον Άρη μου ομιλεί περί πειραμάτων στου "Κατσίδη το κεφάλι".

----------


## epursimuove

> Ειναι η πολλοστη φορα που δηλωνω οτι δεν προκειται να γινω συνδρομητης του Arnet, λογω της ανεπαρκους ασφαλειας που διαθετει και για την οποια οι υπευθυνοι εχουν δηλωσει οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα.


Καλώς, δεν επιμένω άλλο. Αν και οι υπέυθυνοι έχουν δηλώσει άλλα. (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...54#post1491254).




> Σε ότι αφορά τη θεωρεία "..άν ο δήμος μπεί μέσα θα φανεί πολύ σύντομα" βλέπω ότι ταυτίζεσαι με τον Άρη μου ομιλεί περί πειραμάτων στου "Κατσίδη το κεφάλι".


Κατ' αρχάς λέγεται Κα*σσ*ίδης ο άνθρωπος.  :Smile: Δεύτερον. Και βέβαια προβληματίζομαι για το αν θα υπάρχει μετά από 5 χρόνια Arnet! Είναι πολύ καλή κίνηση για να διαρκέσει μόνο τόσο. Εσείς ανυσηχείται για το πόσο λίγο θα διαρκέσει, γιατί είσαστε απασιόδοξοι. Άλλοι σκεύτονται πόσο πιο πολύ να διαρκέσει.Ταυτόχρονα, δεν πιστεύω ότι γίνονται πειραματισμοί και το ξανατονίζω.  Ούτε από πλευράς τεχνολογίας ούτε από πλευράς managment. Ο κ. Νότος (και εσύ να υποθέσω :Wink:  με δυο πολλαπλασιασμούς και μια διαίρεση το βγάλατε off το ζήτημα. Αν δεν το ξέρετε υπάρχει μια (ψέματα,  πολλές επιστήμες) ολόκληρη επιστήμη που λέγεται επειχηρισιακή έρευνα και είναι αυτό που θα απογφανθεί αν η πρωτοβουλία θα περταπίσει ή όχι. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι κάνουμε τις ίδιες στρογγυλεμένες εκτιμήσεις που θα έκανε και ένα ... φλιτζάνι. Αν δεν δω καμοιά εκατοστή εξισώσεις στο νήμα δεν θα πιστώ για τίποτα περισσότερο από το ότι απλώς εκφέρεται την δική σας-προσωπική-υποκειμενική εκτίμηση, η οποία είναι πάντα σεβαστή.  Και επειδή θα ήθελα ως χρήστης της Arnet οι συντελεστές του να ασχολούνται με την ποιότητα του σήματος και όχι με μαθήματα οικονομικών σε forum ελπίζω να μην χάσουν το μεροκάματό τους απλώς επειδή ένας ή δύο είναι προκατελειμένοι πότε με τα db πότε με τα οικονομικά και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τί θα ακολουθήσει μετά. Καλή σας μέρα. Τα λέμε το βράδυ τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## rouho

> Αν δεν το ξέρετε υπάρχει μια (ψέματα, πολλές επιστήμες) ολόκληρη επιστήμη που λέγεται επειχηρισιακή έρευνα και είναι αυτό που θα απογφανθεί αν η πρωτοβουλία θα περταπίσει ή όχι. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι κάνουμε τις ίδιες στρογγυλεμένες εκτιμήσεις που θα έκανε και ένα ... φλιτζάνι. Αν δεν δω καμοιά εκατοστή εξισώσεις στο νήμα δεν θα πιστώ για τίποτα περισσότερο από το ότι απλώς εκφέρεται την δική σας-προσωπική-υποκειμενική εκτίμηση, η οποία είναι πάντα σεβαστή. Και επειδή θα ήθελα ως χρήστης της Arnet οι συντελεστές του να ασχολούνται με την ποιότητα του σήματος και όχι με μαθήματα οικονομικών σε forum ελπίζω να μην χάσουν το μεροκάματό τους απλώς επειδή ένας ή δύο είναι προκατελειμένοι πότε με τα db πότε με τα οικονομικά και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τί θα ακολουθήσει μετά. Καλή σας μέρα. Τα λέμε το βράδυ τα υπόλοιπα.


Δηλαδή θέλεις να πείς ότι έχει γίνει "επειχηρισιακή έρευνα" και cost-benefit analysis τα οποίο έδειξαν τη βιωσιμότητα της επένδυσης :Whistle: . 

Αν όντως έχει πραγματοποιηθεί θα ήθελα πολύ να δώ τι παραδοχές έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί

Οι προβληματισμοί που αφορούν στα db και στα οικονομικά είναι συγκεκριμένοι και μπορούμε να τους αναπτύξουμε κι άλλο, αρκεί να υπάρχει common sence (αυτό διδάσκεται σε ακόμα περισσότερες επιστήμες) από όλες τις πλευρές, που πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει. 1+1=2 δεν πρόκειται να τετραγωνίσουμε τον κύκλο, είπαμε να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις στα πλαίσια μίας συζήτησης στην οποία θα εκθέσουμε τα επιχειρήματά μας. Αοριστίες του τύπου άσε και θα δούμε και όταν δουμε τότε γίνει συνδρομητής ή περί της κοινωνικής διάστασης του θέματος επειδή δημιουργήθηκαν κάποιες νέες θέσεις εργασίας δε βοηθούν στην κουβέντα που αφορά αφενός στην ασφάλεια (σε επίπεδο ακτινοβολίας στις τοποθεσίες εγκατάστασης) και αφετέρου στην σκοπιμότητα και βιωσιμότητα της επένδυσης.

[άσχετο] by the way και στους χώρους υγειονομικής ταφής απορριμμάτων (χωματερές) δημιουργούνται νέες θέσεις εργασίας δεν είναι όμως κάτι θα κανείς θέλει δίπλα στο σπίτι του.

----------


## ipo

Έχει δηλώσει και ο ίδιος ο κύριος Πασχαλίδης, ότι θα ήθελε να συνεργαστεί με γειτονικούς δήμους. Θεωρώ καλή αυτή την πρωτοβουλία.

Επίσης, όπως είπε κάποιος παραπάνω, από τις ερωτήσεις που κάνουν οι δύο κύριοι που διαφωνούν με τη φιλοσοφία του Arnet (εφόσον όμως δεν προσβάλλουν τον άλλον), δίνουν την ευκαιρία στην αναπτυξιακή να μας δώσει πληροφορίες για το έργο της. Καλό κάνουν λοιπόν.

Φυσικά όλοι έχουμε μυαλό και κρίνουμε αυτά που διαβάζουμε. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ο κύριος Πασχαλίδης στέκεται στο ύψος του και αυτό φαίνεται από τη συγκρατημένη απάντηση σε επιθετικά μηνύματα. Οι αντίπαλοι εκτίθενται κατά την άποψή μου, όταν ο λόγος τους χαρακτηρίζεται από αμετροέπεια.

Θα παρακαλέσω όλους να σέβονται το συνομιλητή τους και να εκφράζουν συγκρατημένα τις προσωπικές τους απόψεις. Δεν έχουμε κάτι να χωρίσουμε, πιστεύω όμως ότι έχουμε όμως πολλά να μάθουμε και να καρπωθούμε από προοδευτικές ενέργειες.

----------


## jemangr

> Αγαπητε φιλε,
> 
> Οταν παιρνεις την πρωτοβουλια να ασχολεισαι με τα 'κοινα' του Δημου και να παιρνεις τον λογο σε ενα δημοσιο και ελευθερο βημα (κος Πασχαλιδης) οπως το adslgr.com, δεν πρεπει να απορεις γιατι καποιος εχει το θαρρος της γνωμης του για να δημιουργησει αντιλογο, κυριως οταν ο αντιλογος αυτος ειναι εμπεριστατωμενος οπως θα το δειτε στην συνεχεια.
> 
> Δεν μπορω ομως να καταλαβω γιατι, πολλα απο τα μελη (και τα θεωρω ολα καλοπροαιρετα) αντι να μου 'επιτεθουν' στο τεχνικο μερος και στις θεσεις μου, καταδικαζουν τις προθεσεις μου. 
> 
> Φυσικα αυτο δεν προκειται να αλλαξει την σταση μου, και το γεγονος οτι *πολυ συντομα θα εχετε μια αναλυτικη περιγραφη ολων εκεινων των σημειων τα οποια θεωρω 'προβληματικα'* στην πρωτοβουλια Arnet και ελευθεροι ολοι να πουν την γνωμη τους.
> 
> Με Εκτιμηση
> Αρης Νοτος


Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. 
Είναι ευκολο να μας πείτε κατα την γνώμη σας ποια είναι αυτά τα σημεία?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ntinosss2003

καταρχην καλως σας βρηκα..

Εκανα το αυτονοητο για να μπορεσω να συμμετασχω σε αυτη τη συζητηση,διαβασα απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος ολο το θεμα..

Τωρα θα πω τις οποιες αποψεις μου  :Smile: 

θελω να τονισω οτι ΔΕΝ ειμαι δημοτης αργυρουπολης κ ΟΥΤΕ συνδρομητης της ARNET..
διαβαζωντας ειδα τους διαφορους θυμητες που χρονια μαστιζουν αυτη τη χωρα κ δεν την αφηνουν να κανει ενα βημα μπροστα,τους ιδιους που δεν θελουν κοντα τους κεραιες,χωματερες,ασυρματα κτλ αλλα ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ κ σε μεγαλο βαθμο(ΕΔΩ Κ ΤΩΡΑ)!!!!!
ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ θλιβομαι που ακομα εν ετος 2007 αυτη η χωρα δεν μοιαζει να κανει προοδο αλλα αλματα πισω(LEAP BACK)

καποιους τους ενοιαξε η ακτινοβολια,ενω στην ουσια η τηλεοραση που χαζευουν μερα βραδυ τους φορτωνει παραπανω,χωρια τα κινητα κ ενα σωρο ακομα υπηρεσιες που εχουν μεγαλυτερη ακτινοβολια..

καποιους τους ενοιαξε η ασφαλεια..ενω βγαινουν το βραδυ απο το σπιτι κ φοβουντε!!μαλλον ξεχασαν οτι η ασφαλεια ειναι προσωπικη,αν δεν βαλεις συναγερμο στο αμαξι στο <<φαγαν>>,στο σπιτι το ιδιο,ε βαλε κ στον υπολογιστη anti-virus κτλ κ εχεις την προσωπικη σου ασφαλεια.Για το θεμα της αρνετ εχει ηδη πει οτι παρεχει κρυπτογραφηση AES τι αλλο να σου κανει δη δημοσιου δικτυου?να σου στελνει ενα υπαλληλο με ολα τα παρελκομενα να σε διασφαλισει??

ολοι αυτοι εκαναν το λαθος κ κοιτωντας το <<δεντρο>> εχασαν το δασος,οι κυριοι εκ του δημου αργυρουπολης σαν μεσο αντιμετωπισης της μη υπαρξης ΟΤΕ σε κοντινη αποσταση που να διασφαλιζει τις ετσι κ αλλιως μειωμενες ταχυτητες dsl αποφασισαν να στησουν το δικο τους ασυρματο δικτυο..
το εκαναν κ υπαρχουν κ πελατες ευχαριστημενοι,αλλωστε το δηλωνουν οι ιδιοι <<αναιδως>> !!!!εμεις λοιπον 
οι υπολοιποι ειμαστε αναρμοδιοι να κρινουμε μια υπηρεσια εφοσον δεν την χρησιμοποιουμε..

απο εμενα συγχαρητηρια για την αναληψη της πρωτοβουλιας απο τον δημο για την τελεση ενος δυσκολου εργου,κριμα που δεν ειμαι δημοτης μιας πολης που δεν ασχολειτε ΜΟΝΟ με τρυπες,καπη κτλ αλλα καταπιανετε κ με αλλου ειδος ασχολιες που σκοπο εχουν κ μονο την αυξηση του επιπεδου ζωης του πολιτη..
ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ περιμενουν απο την (οποια) κεντρικη εξουσια να κανει τις αλλαγες,ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ Κ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΟΛΥ..ξεχνανε οτι η τοπικη αυτοδιοικηση ειναι αυτη που αν θελει μπορει να αλλαξει τοπια σε ολους τους τομεις κ να τα βλεπεις αμεσα στην ζωη σου την καθημερινη να σε βοηθανε..ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ τι μπορει να μου δωσει εμενα π.χ. η εγνατια αφου 99%δεν προκειτε να την χρησιμοποιησω ποτε μου?ομως αν ο δημαρχος μου φτιαξει τον δρομο που θα παω στην δουλεια μου κ θα κερδισω 5-10 λεπτα με αφορα κ μαλιστα θετικα..καλη η εγνατια ναι το ομολογω,ομως ειναι για αλλους χωρις να σημαινει οτι επειδη ειναι για αλλους δεν πρεπει να γινει κιολας,ισα ισα που τοπικα χρειαζοντε ακομα μεγαλυτερα μπας κ παρει φορα η ελλαδα κ ανεβει την κατηφορα που μας εχει παρει..


ολοι λοιπον οι καλοθελητες,ωχαδερφιστες κ το λοιπο συναφι ας κανουνε στην ακρη γιατι πλεον αυτη η χωρα δεν αντεχει αλλο!!καλη η συζητηση κ ο διαλογος αλλα το μελλον προχωρα κ δεν θα μας περιμενει,ας κανουμε ολοι περα κ να αφησουμε την προοδο να κανει την δουλεια της,εχουμε χασει ευκαιριες μην χασουμε αλλες..

Υ.Γ. απο ενα <<μικρο>> ζητημα οπως της ARNET βγαινει η συνολικη κακομοιρια που εχουν μερικοι ελληνες,ευτυχως αυτοι με τον καιρο γινοντε ολο κ λιγοτεροι μεχρι να εξαλειφθουν παντελως,εχουμε δρομο ακομα κ πολυ δουλεια,την αρχη την εδειξαν τα τρικαλα,αργυρουπολη κτλ και δεν εχει να κανει με την τεχνολογια αλλα με την νοοτροπια κ φιλοσοφια που ειναι η αρχη του <<ξεσηκωμου>> ολου του ελληνισμου και η αλλαγη του κλιματος με νεες φρεσκιες ιδεες σε ολους τους τομεις,λετε μια μικρη κινηση να σημανει επιτελους αλλαγες??ΜΑΚΑΡΙ...

Υ.Γ.2 δεν επιτιθομε σε κανεναν προσωπικα..βαλλω με τον λογο μου την παλια σκεψη του ωχαδερφισμου που δεν ανηκει στην ελλαδα του 2007,για να αλλαξεις κ να γινεις καλυτερος πρεπει να το θελεις και εγω το θελω κ νομιζω οτι κ η πλειοψηφια των ελληνων το ιδιο..δεν αρκει να σου φταινε παντα οι αλλοι για τα κακα της χωρας..ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ,ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ....αλλαζουμε τροπο σκεψης,αλλαζουν ολα..η επιλογη δικη σου,ειτε εμποδιο ειτε τροχος................

ntinosss2003 φιλικα
ntinosss2003

----------


## epursimuove

'Ασχετο... Φίλε jemangr πώς γίνεται να μένεις Καλλιθέα και να έχεις isp Arnet;;; Έχει φτάσει το σήμα Καλλιθέα;; :Smile:

----------


## rouho

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο Δήμος Αργυρούπολης μαζί με κατοίκους της περιοχής είχε "εξεγερθεί" κατά της κατασκευής του κέντρου υπερυψηλής τάσης (ΚΥΤ) της ΔΕΗ, έργο αναγκαίο όχι μόνο για το δήμο αλλά και για την ευρύτερη περιοχή.  Θα περιμένε κανείς ότι οι ίδιες περιβαλλοντικές και κοινωνικές ευαισθησίες και ανησυχίες θα ίσχυαν και στο θέμα του wi-fi.

----------


## blackshadow84

Μην γεμιζετε με αχρηστα μηνυματα το forum μας πια!!!!

Φιλε rouho εχουμε εξηγησει δεκαδες φορες την τεχνολογια του wifi!!!
Aν δεν σας κανει διαβαστε για την τεχνολογια και μετα κρινετε. Δοξα τον Θεο είμαστε ολοι μελη της Κοινωνιας της Πληροφοριας. Σας παρακαλω πραγματικα να μην κανετε αστοχες συγκρισεις πια!
Και πριν με πειτε πως δεν γνωριζω τπτ και ποιος ειμαι εγω για να κρινω σας παρακινω να μας παραθεσετε διαφορα papers τα οποια να καταληγουν πως η τεχνολογια αυτη ειναι τοσο επιβλαβης για το ανθρωπινο ειδος και για το περιβαλλον.

Εφοσον μου τα παραθεσετε σας υποσχομαι να βρεθουμε μια μερα να ξηλωσουμε ολες τις κεραιες και μετα να παμε στην ΕΕΤΤ και να την καταγγειλουμε για κακες υπηρεσιες και μηδενικο ελεγχο!

Φιλικα,
blackshadow84

----------


## epursimuove

+1 από μένα στον blackshadow84. 

Αν σκοπεύετε να μιλήσετε για την περιβαλλοντική όψη του wifi (και συγκριτικά των υποσταθμών υπερηψηλής τάσης) κάντε άλλο topic εκτός ArNet γιατί δεν αφορά μόνο το ArNet. Περιμένουμε νέα.

----------


## blackshadow84

Παραθετω ενα σημαντικο νεο που αφορα τις τηλεπικοινωνιες στο Η.Β.
Φανταζομαι πως ολοι συμφωνειτε πως εκει λειτουργουν οι ελεγκτικοι μηχανισμοι...

FON and BT have partnered to create the BT FON Community to cover the entire U.K. with hundreds of thousands of BT FON hotspots.

You already know who we are, the world’s largest Wi-Fi Community, and BT is one of the leading broadband providers in the world, and the birth of our BT FON Community means something uniquely special for broadband users in the U.K. and all over the world.

We have integrated FON in BT and now more than more than 3 million Total Broadband customers are invited to join the enormous global community of people sharing their WiFi.

The fact that a market leader like BT supports FON’s revolutionary model for a massive Wi-Fi community built for and by the people marks a bold step in the communications industry.

Every person in the UK who agrees to share a small portion of their home broadband connection will be able to share the connection of any other member. Anyone joining in will be able to use those FON hotspots across the world and all the new BT FON hotspots free of charge.

From the very beginning, all of you, Foneros, believed in the concept of sharing and in people’s ability to build something important that would benefit everyone. BT is one of the most important telcos and ISPs in the world, so with BT FON those beliefs have proved to be well-founded!

And of course, the best news for all your Foneros around the world is that you can connect to the new BT FON Community Wi-Fi hotspots for FREE!

Thanks to all of you, and welcome to the U.K.!

----------


## ntinosss2003

αυτο το τελευταιο and welcome to the u.k. τα λεει ολα νομιζω...

βεβαια για εμας παει κατι αλλο welcome to the greece............


τελικα πρεπει να εχω δικιο,σαν ελληνες εχουμε νοοτροπια περασμενων εποχων σε σχεση με τους υπολοιπους ευρωπαιους,βεβαια αυτο αλλαζει κ πολλα ατομα αλλαζουν κ λιγοι μενουν στασιμοι..

(for free ε??αντε να τα μαζευω να πηγαινω στας αγγλιας..με βασικο μισθο σχεδον διπλασιο απο εμας κ εχουν κ τα..δωρακια τους!!!)

----------


## blackshadow84

Η ωρα ειναι 8.50 και το αρνετ δουλευει jet και με τα χιονια!!!

----------


## kontinos

Που μενεις και δουλευει? Εγω το εχω γυρισει στα αγχολυτικα...

----------


## blackshadow84

> Που μενεις και δουλευει? Εγω το εχω γυρισει στα αγχολυτικα...


Eπειδη τα μηνυματα μας εχουν διαφορα ενος μηνα μπορεις να γινεις λιγο πιο σαφης που θες να καταληξεις??

Αν δεν θες να το πεις δημοσια, μπορεις και μεσω pm.
Ευχαριστως να βοηθησω

Φιλικα,
blackshadow84

----------


## epursimuove

Μπαρντόν αλλά αν δεν δουλεύει, πώς γράφεις;

----------


## kontinos

Προφανως και δεν ειναι μονιμως εκτος. Αλλα αυτο απεχει πολυ απο το να δουλευει σωστα.

----------


## ArNet1

Πράγματι αυτή την περίοδο παρατηρούνται μικρές δυσλειτουργίες σε ορισμένα περιφερειακά σημεία πρόσβασης του δικτύου.

Από τα μέσα Απριλίου σχεδιάζεται μεγάλη αναβάθμιση στους κόμβους του δικτύου.
Παράλληλα μέχρι τον Ιούνιο το δίκτυο θα έχει επεκταθεί στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της Αργυρούπολης, καθώς μετά την ολοκλήρωση του Ανοιχτού διαγωνισμού για την επέκταση του δικτύου έχουν ήδη δοθεί οι πρώτες παραγγελίες για νέα access points.  

Όσοι φίλοι χρήστες παρατηρούν προβλήματα στη σύνδεση τους θα παρακαλούσαμε να μας ενημερώσουν για το είδος του προβλήματος και το σημείο πρόσβασης (access point) με το οποίο συνδέονται, είτε μέσω pm ή e-mail, είτε στο 800.800.20.20 (γραμμή εξυπηρέτησης χρηστών χωρίς χρέωση).
Σε περίπτωση που παρατηρούνται προβλήματα στη σύνδεση το συνεργείο της Δημοτικής Επιχείρησης θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σας και θα σας επισκεφθεί για εκ νέου μέτρηση χωρίς καμία επιβάρυνση.

ευχαριστούμε 

ArNet1
ArNet.gr Support

----------


## kontinos

Καλησπερα. Σκοπευω να περασω απο Arnet σε conn-x, βασικα να διατηρησω το πρωτο και να προσθεσω το δευτερο. Στο σπιτι υπαρχουν 2 pc. Τα σημεια ειναι 3. 
1)Η θεση που θα μπει το ασυρματο modem/router αφου εκει ειναι η κεντρικη γραμμη του τηλεφωνου. 
2)Το pc μου, οπου ειναι συνδεδεμενη η κεραια για το arnet. 
3) To οικογενειακο pc.
Ερωτησεις:
1)Με την κεραια που εχω για Arnet θα μπορω να παιρνω σημα ταυτοχρονα και απο το ασυρματο modem(σημα conn-x) και σημα απο Arnet?
2)Θα μπορω να κανω χρηση ταυτοχρονα και των δυο συνδεσεων?
3)Μπορω να καθορισω εγω με τι θα ασχολειται η καθε συνδεση? (πχ. Αρνετ browse, οτε download)
4)Μπορω μα καποιο τροπο απο το pc μου να στελνω το σημα της Arnet sto 2o pc κι εγω να κανω χρηση του ΟΤΕ?
Δεν ξερω αν τα καταλαβατε ολα, ειμαι και ασχετος απο αυτα, οποτε ρωτηστε οτι θελετε(και με κανα link για οδηγιες του πως να τα βρω  :Smile: ).

Επισης, επειδη προκειται να αλλαξω pc μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα το πολυ, και δεν εχω cd ουτε για το προγραμμα της συνδεσης, ουτε για την κεραια, ποια αρχεια πρεπει να περασω απο το παλιο pc στο καινουριο για να δουλεψει σωστα η συνδεση?

----------


## blackshadow84

1) Δεν ξερω τι εννοεις με κεραια,αλλα φανταζομαι οχι την κεραια του ap. Σημα θα λαμβανεις και απο τα δυο αλλα και οτι αλλο ασυρματο κυκλοφορει. Αλλα ειναι πολυ λογικο το ενα να πεφτει πανω στο αλλο και να γινονται ολα τουρλουμπουκι. Οποτε κλεινεις πολυ ομορφα το ασυρματο και δουλευεις αψογα με καλωδιακια και ενα σουιτσακι. Ετσι εχεις κ αρνετ κ dsl.
2) Σε ξεχωριστα pc εννοειται ναι. Στα ιδια παλι μπορει να γινεται, αλλα μη μπλεξεις γιατι δεν σε κοβω και πολυ εξοκειωμενο...
3) κ 4) Δεν θελω να φανω αποτομος ή κακος αλλα πολυ δουλεια για το τπτ...
Και νομιζω πως ξεφευγεις απο το θεμα αρνετ
Μπορεις να ανοιξεις ενα thread στα ΔΙΚΤΥΑ


Δεν μπορω ν καταλαβω γιατι θες να τα κανεις ολα αυτα παντως.
Πριν μερικες μερες  εκανες ενα σχολιο για αγχολυτικα=Αρνετ...
Δεν το συνεχισες για να βοηθουσουμε. Ετσι δημιουργουνται αδικα εντυπωσεις.

Φιλικα,
blackshadow84

----------


## kontinos

Εξαιτιας των συχνων αποσυνδεσεων εκεινη την ωρα... Ειχα νευρα, ειδα φως και μπηκα... Γενικα δεν με ενοχλει πολυ... Αλλα μερικες φορες νευριαζω πολυ.

----------


## Andrikos

Πολυ καλη κινηση απο τον δημο αλλα λιγο..τσουχτερη η τιμη των προγραμματων.. :Thinking:

----------


## paraskdi

> Πολυ καλη κινηση απο τον δημο αλλα λιγο..τσουχτερη η τιμη των προγραμματων..


Εχεις δίκιο,ειναι αρκετά ακριβες.

----------


## stef2

ξαναδείτε τις τιμές ....
είναι σε *ΕΤΗΣΙΑ* βάση

----------


## eric_in

κάποιος που δεν έχει καθόλου νετ και θα το ήθελε μόνο για να βλέπει καμιά σελίδα που και που και να κατεβάζει και κάτι δεν νομίζω να τον χαλάσει η 384 Kbps που είναι και συμμετρική δηλαδή 384 και upload με 6 ευρώ το μήνα.ούτε νομίζω η768 με 8 ευρώ αλλά ούτε η 1 Mbps με 10 περίπου.

----------


## WagItchyef

Πρέπει να κατεβάσουν τις τιμές, αν θέλουν να έχουν αρκετούς συνδρομητές.

----------


## stef2

> Πρέπει να κατεβάσουν τις τιμές, αν θέλουν να έχουν αρκετούς συνδρομητές.


για ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ
δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν πιο ανταγωνιστικές τιμές για κάποιον που παίρνει συμμετρική υπηρεσία πρόσβασης...

----------


## WagItchyef

> για ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ
> δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν πιο ανταγωνιστικές τιμές για κάποιον που παίρνει συμμετρική υπηρεσία πρόσβασης...


Καλά, ο ΟΤΕ δεν αποτελεί και ιδανικό μέτρο σύγκρισης.


Μόνο το "384 Kbps  59,50 € το χρόνο", μοιάζει προσιτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## stef2

> Καλά, ο ΟΤΕ δεν αποτελεί και ιδανικό μέτρο σύγκρισης.
> 
> 
> Μόνο το "384 Kbps  59,50 € το χρόνο", μοιάζει προσιτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


δηλαδή το 1024/1024 με 119 ευρώ το χρόνο δηλαδή περίπου 10 ευρώ τον μήνα με το ΦΠΑ μοιάζει ακριβό ;

----------


## sdikr

> Καλά, ο ΟΤΕ δεν αποτελεί και ιδανικό μέτρο σύγκρισης.
> 
> 
> Μόνο το "384 Kbps  59,50 € το χρόνο", μοιάζει προσιτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


το πρόβλημα σας ποιο είναι;  αφου δεν μπορείτε  να έχετε πρόσβαση λόγο περιόχης  

Και το παν είναι οτι έχουμε ελευθέρια  επιλόγων,  μπορείτε  να βάλετε ότι   είναι καλύτερο για εσάς,

----------


## nm96027

Off Topic


		Sorry κιόλας, αλλά κάποιος σας κάλεσε σε γιορτή και κάποιοι ρωτάτε "τί έχει για να φάμε". Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό νήματα για να συζητήσετε τις τιμές της Arnet, υπάρχει ολόκληρο section, στο νήμα της ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗΣ για την εκδήλωση έπρεπε να μιζεριάσουμε για τις τιμές;;;;!!!!

----------


## WagItchyef

Καλά βρε παιδιά, μία άποψη είπαμε. Ας μην μένουμε στην περιοχή. Ούτε νομίζω μιζεριάσαμε τίποτα, δεν κατηγόρησε κανείς το Δήμο, απλά είπαμε μία γνώμη για τις τιμές.

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Μα ποιος θα ηθελε να πληρωνει 200 € για 2 mbps?
ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!

 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Μα ποιος θα ηθελε να πληρωνει 200 € για 2 mbps?
> ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!


200€ το χρόνο.

----------


## mosaic

> Μα ποιος θα ηθελε να πληρωνει 200 € για 2 mbps?
> ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!


μα τι λες; 
κάνεις λάθος, . . .ισως να μην πρόσεξες *δεν διάβασες* . . .*να δες εδώ!*

και επίσης να σημειωθεί έχουν πολύ καλό UPload!

----------


## commando

2 τουλαχιστον μελη του AWMN παρακολουθησαμε την παρουσιαση.
Πιστευουμε οτι ειναι αξιολογη προσπαθεια και αξιζει ενα μπραβο πραγματικα.
Οι ενστασεις μας ειναι βεβαια στο οτι το δικτυο ειναι στημενο με κλειστο λογισμικο κ με Radius Nomadix που δεν εχει καν Unicode για ελληνικα στην αρχικη σελιδα(απο ιphone τεστ)και επισης οτι τα AP εκπεμπουν σε g ( :No no: )ενω ειναι απαραιτητο μονο για τα κατευθυντικα.
Μακαρι να ακολουθησουν και αλλοι Δημοι και να περασει η επιδοτηση πχ των 700000ευρω που πηρε η Αργυρουπολη πισω στο χρηστη με δωρεαν επιπλεον περοχες και υπηρεσιες που μονο για το καλο μπορει να αποβουν.

----------


## stef2

> 2 τουλαχιστον μελη του AWMN παρακολουθησαμε την παρουσιαση.
> Πιστευουμε οτι ειναι αξιολογη προσπαθεια και αξιζει ενα μπραβο πραγματικα.
> Οι ενστασεις μας ειναι βεβαια στο οτι το δικτυο ειναι στημενο με κλειστο λογισμικο κ με Radius Nomadix που δεν εχει καν Unicode για ελληνικα στην αρχικη σελιδα(απο ιphone τεστ)και επισης οτι τα AP εκπεμπουν σε g ()ενω ειναι απαραιτητο μονο για τα κατευθυντικα.
> Μακαρι να ακολουθησουν και αλλοι Δημοι και να περασει η επιδοτηση πχ των 700000ευρω που πηρε η Αργυρουπολη πισω στο χρηστη με δωρεαν επιπλεον περοχες και υπηρεσιες που μονο για το καλο μπορει να αποβουν.


Φίλοι του ΑΜΔΑ καλησπέρα
Θα σας παρακαλούσα πολύ να επικοινωνήσετε με την Δημ. Επιχείρηση και με μένα προσωπικά είτε με πμ είτε με όποιο τρόπο θέλετε γιατί θα ήθελα περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις ενστάσεις σας. 
Πάντα υπάρχει η περίπτωση να υπάρχει μια καλύτερη επιλογή ή λύση προκειμένου να βελτιωθεί μια παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία.
Η γνώμη σας μας είναι απολύτως απαραίτητη..

Και μια διευκρίνηση : 
Δεν υπήρξε καμία επιδότηση για την υλοποίηση του Δικτύου από Εθνικό ή Ευρωπαϊκό φορέα.
Το σύνολο της επένδυσης πραγματοποιήθηκε από κεφάλαια της Δημοτικής Επιχείρησης.
Οι 700.000 ευρώ που αναφέρθηκαν στην εκδήλωση αφορούν σε πρόγραμμα Τηλε-ελέγχου συστημάτων παραγωγής Ενέργειας από Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές (κωδική ονομασία e-Lios) το οποίο υποβάλαμε με αφορμή και την ύπαρξη του Δικτύου και του οποίου την έγκριση πήραμε μόλις πριν λίγες ημέρες.

Σ. Πασχαλίδης
Γ. Δ/της ΔΕΑΔΑ

----------


## 2048dsl

φλεμινγκ 13 απεναντη σχεδον απο το δημαρχειο της αργυρουπολης σε search που εκανα με το iphone δεν βρηκα κανεα δυκτιο :Sad:

----------

